# iPhone, iPod & Autoradio



## wrestlingmania (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

il me faut un nouvel autoradio, j'ai donc regardé un peu ce qu'il y avait actuellement. J'ai vu qu'il y a des autoradios avec un port AUX frontal et il y a aussi des avec port USB frontal. Ma question est de savoir comment brancher un iPhone à un autoradio pour écouter de la musique... Par USB, donc prendre le même câble avec lequel on charge l'iPhone, ou un câble jack, mais l'embout du mini-jack ne fera pas le lien avec l'iPhone étant donné que le trou est trop profond... donc il faudrait encore un adaptateur jack pour iPhone ? Bref dîtes moi...

Et pour connecter un iPod ? On le connecte en AUX, en USB ? Parce que là le câble jack entrera dans l'iPod...

Donc iPhone et iPod, comment faire ? Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Matt82 (23 Juin 2009)

En auxiliaire via un jack c'est très bien. 
Sinon tu as les transmetteurs FM qui en plus font office de chargeur.

Je ne comprends pas trop tes pb de jack, aucun problème avec un iPhone 3G et un iPod Classic 80Go. 
J ai utilisé ces deux appareils avec une entrée auxiliaire jack in/jack out et un transmetteur FM.


----------



## wrestlingmania (23 Juin 2009)

Moi j'ai l'iPhone première gen. et un câble jack normal ne fonctionne pas car c'est trop court... Mais sinon l'USB ça sert à quoi ? ça marche avec l'iPhone ?


----------



## Matt82 (23 Juin 2009)

En général ça sert pour les clés USB. 
Je ne suis pas sûr que les données de l'iPhone soit lues avec tous les autoradio, un vendeur saura mieux te conseiller. Mais certains autoradio le font (et tu mets ton iPod dans la boite à gants). 
Sinon tu prends un autoradio basique CD avec transmetteur FM. L'avantage c'est que ça marche sur tous les postes et dans toutes les voitures !


----------



## wrestlingmania (23 Juin 2009)

Es-ce que ces émetteurs se sont améliorés ? Car j'en avais acheté un il y a 3 ans et il fallait tenir l'iPod très proche de la radio, sous un certain angle et faire attention qu'il ne bouge pas du tout, tout cela pour avoir une qualité de son vraiment mauvaise ^^donc avec les secousse j'imagine dans la voiture


----------



## Matt82 (23 Juin 2009)

J en ai un depuis 1 an et demi, un modele Belkin, je l ai payé 79 euros mais aucun parasites... l'iPhone peut etre devant, à l arriere, n importe quelle position, je n ai aucun probleme de son ni de gresillement. 
Mais pour ce genre de matereil, mieux vaut y mettre le prix.


----------



## Onra (23 Juin 2009)

Personne n'utilise le port usb d'un autoradio ? ça doit être quand même plus simple non ?

Perso j'ai déjà essayer la FM et si on habite une grande agglomération avec toutes les fréquences bien occupées c'est franchement pas top.


----------



## KaMouChe (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Le port USB ne fonctionne qu'avec des clés USB gavées de MP3, mais pas avec le système des iPod et iPhone.

La meilleure intégration étant à mes yeux, un autoradio compatible iPod, avec un câble dock connector auquel branché l'iPhone/iPod, pour la recharge, et l'écoute de musique.

J'utilise actuellement un transmetteur FM de la marque BELKIN, qui fonctionne parfaitement avec mon iPod 5G (Musique+Charge), et avec mon iPhone 3G sans gérer la recharge.  Mais comme l'a indiqué Onra, la qualité de ce système dans une grande agglomération est très très moyenne.


----------



## Matt82 (23 Juin 2009)

Oui, c'est vrai que sur Paris, c'est pas comme dans mes montagnes 
Bon cela dit c est inutilisable en Italie... Trop de stations !


----------



## Onra (23 Juin 2009)

Et sinon avec un autoradio bluetooth ça donne quoi le pilotage de l'iPhone ? Hormis la gestion des appels téléphonique y'a moyen de piloter sa musique ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Je te conseille l'autoradio CDE-104bti de chez Alpine, vraiment exelent celui-ci pour un iphone : 
-branchement de l'iphone par prise dock donc lecture de tes playlists à partir de l'autoradio.
-recharge du téléphone
-bluetooth intégré dans l'autoradio
Etc


----------



## Matt82 (23 Juin 2009)

Le Blutooth, à part pour les oreillettes et les kit mains libres...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Le Blutooth, à part pour les oreillettes et les kit mains libres...


 
C'est déjà énorme, cela peut t'éviter de perdre 2 points et un accident !


----------



## Matt82 (23 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais pas, je crois que c'est toléré mais je ne sais pas si c'est officiellement autorisé. 
J ai eu mon code y a 15jours mais j'ai pas trouvé de réponses dans mes bouquins. 

De plus, oreillette ou pas, tu restes moins attentif à ce que tu fais quand tu téléphones. En général, moi je passe en mode avion (ca evite les interferences avec le transmetteur FM quand il cherche du réseau en plus !)


----------



## Filce (23 Juin 2009)

Le "meilleur" système reste un autoradio compatible style Alpine.
L'iPod, iPhone est connecté directement par son port. Aucune perte de qualité.
Le système émetteur par onde FM peut être envisagé si l'on compte utiliser l'iPod sur plusieurs véhicules, tous dotés de la prise allume cigare (précision car elle n'était pas présente sur une vieille 106...).
Le système par liaison USB est "a oublier". Je n'en connais pas qui ont réussi...
Le système par prise jack... il faudrait vérifier que les impédances soient compatibles pour limiter les pertes de qualité... ou alors connecter un Dock sur lequel la sortie est une sortie auxiliaire et non une sortie casque... l'impédance n'étant pas la même.

Après... chacun fait son choix suivant ses envies, ses finances et ses croyances.
La solution émetteur semble sur le papier être intéressante... mais si l'on a qu'une voiture pourquoi ne pas directement connecter l'iPod... enfin, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## wrestlingmania (23 Juin 2009)

Merci pour tous vos avis !


----------



## sunnlight (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir
Mon iPhone 5s je le branche à une prise usb qui se trouve sous la console près du levier de vitesse. Depuis quelques jours le son sur Itunes est grésillant. Y aurait il une autre entrée ligne? j'ai une ford fiesta, année 2014
Merci pour vos suggestions et avis
Sunlight


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Filce a dit:


> Le "meilleur" système reste un autoradio compatible style Alpine.
> 
> Le système émetteur par onde FM peut être envisagé si l'on compte utiliser l'iPod sur plusieurs véhicules, tous dotés de la prise allume cigare (précision car elle n'était pas présente sur une vieille 106...).
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------

